# My first craft show..........



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

Well, I bit the bullet this weekend and did the Sandy Spring Strawberry Festival in Olney, Md. My first actually craft show, though I have done some business expos over the past few months....

It was HOT!

The event was pretty well organized but the 100+ degree temps were oppressive. We lucked out and got a spot inside the museum in the air conditioning. So the soap gods were looking down on me.

I had no idea what to expect, so I brought five of my best scents in soap and body butter. We did pretty well, but may have done better if it had not been so hot.  I put out testers for the body butters, which I discovered most folks just used as an opportunity to slather on as much as possible without buying. 

I had sprinkled sea shells around the table...and found that they were a big attraction for young kids....many of whom walked off with them. Perhaps little free pouches of shells for the tikes next time??

I was disappointed with my table design and need to figure out how to make it pop more. How does one learn to do that???

Of course there are pictures......


----------



## Barb (Jun 9, 2008)

can you raise your table up. my hubby took 4    12 inch pieces of one and one half inch diameter pvc pipe and put caps on one end. we slip the table legs into the open end. it raises the table to a good height to keep little ones below eye level and most everything is out of their reach. 

if it were me and i know i said navy blue would be a good choice for a table covering but it needs a white or lighter cover over it where the product sits. the blue jars blend into the navy. 

otherwise it looks fine, it's hard to get it the way you want it the first time out, and as time goes on you find things that can be used for displays. white wicker baskets, or displays would fit into your theme. 

instead of diplaying the soap in rows, what about making a pile of each scent  pyramid style , with another one out front for customers to pick up and smell.



set up your table in your living room and try out different ways, of displaying things, take pictures of each version.


http://www.woodlandmarketing.com/specs. ... %20Systems


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 9, 2008)

You were lucky to be inside.

LOL about the seashells walking off!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jun 10, 2008)

I remember my first show, I was a freakin mess and unorganized!!!  i like how you have your soaps displayed, maybe you could do a lighter piece of fabric over the navy blue.


----------



## mandolyn (Jun 11, 2008)

Ditto about the navy blue & the jars. How about samples of the lotions? You could showcase the lotions on their own display unit on the table (a little shelving unit or crate), so they're more at eye level. 

A few other items for sale would be good. Just a few face cloths or soap dishes, or something. Lip balms are easy & they're an inexpensive purchase. Give customers a reason to linger at your table. The longer they're there, the more likely they are to buy something. Too few things & people just zoom on by.


----------



## buffalosnowgirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Congrats on the first show! Lucky you in the air conditioning.


----------



## Lane (Jun 12, 2008)

I think it looks great! Really professional.

Really, looking at it made me want to buy a bar of soap from you!!

I've been doing shows for nearly 5 years (avon, MaryKay and my own products)

The shows I did the best at, I had A LOT of testers and free gifts with purchases. Example:

Event Special! During this event only, EXCLUSIVE, FREE 2oz body lotion with the purchase of two bars of soap! (Don't use words like "sample", for some reason, people think "samples" should be free anyway...) 

...That way, if they like the lotion (or whatever) you have returning customers, and heck, they might even need more soap too!  :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

*craft show*

Lane...what a great idea. Thanks!

I am working on a lot of new ideas for the next show.


----------



## IanT (Jun 14, 2008)

Awesome job!!!  I love the lighthouse!


----------



## Becky (Jun 14, 2008)

Your setup looks great! I'd buy from you.


----------



## digit (Jul 7, 2008)

Yep....I would have bought the light blue bar of soap. Just looks yummy from the picture. 

Digit


----------

